# REST button



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

Has anyone actually seen this feature of the HVAC work? When I push the REST button, nothing happens (including lighting the LED light). I wonder if this is wired the same way as the buttons for the TILT and INTERIOR MOTION sensors for the alarm system (







).
According to the manual, REST is supposed to activate the blower and a heat pump to divert extra, otherwise passive engine heat into the car.
Roy.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: REST button (royeus)*

I have this work. Make sure the car is off, but the key is still in the ignition. Push the REST button. The HVAC systems should turn on. Hope that helps!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: REST button (aircooled)*

what is HVAC system?
i understand when you hit REST (even without keys in the ignition), it should blow air into the car for about 30 minutes.
this would be nice in cold winter days.... hopefully it blows cold air too during summer
jeff


----------



## Focalstat (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: REST button (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_what is HVAC system?
i understand when you hit REST (even without keys in the ignition), it should blow air into the car for about 30 minutes.
this would be nice in cold winter days.... hopefully it blows cold air too during summer
jeff
HVAC is Heating, Ventilation, and Air Conditioning.
For it to blow cool air in the summer it would have to keep the engine running, which isn't going to happen.
If you use the REST button make sure your battery is in good shape.


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: REST button (Focalstat)*

ive seen cars with this feature which allows heat or cold air tokeep running for like 30 mins after you shut off car. the engine does not run either. it would be really nice to have the cooling feature during the middle of summer.


----------



## Focalstat (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: REST button (bmw-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmw-vw* »_ive seen cars with this feature which allows heat or cold air tokeep running for like 30 mins after you shut off car. the engine does not run either. it would be really nice to have the cooling feature during the middle of summer.

How do they produce cold air in the summer without running the engine (or killing the battery)?


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: REST button (Focalstat)*

not sure how this works. all i know is that the air stays cool, not quite cold.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

The Rest feature works by using residual engine heat to heat the interior of the car for up to 30 mins. after the car has been turned off. Since it uses engine heat, this feature would not cool the inside. I read somewhere that it has to be below a certain temperature for this feature to be opperative. It kinda makes sense seeing as how you wouldn't want the inside to be hot during the summer! Hope this helps!!!


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: REST button (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_.... hopefully it blows cold air too during summer 

And where do you think this cold would come from, Jeff? The heat comes from the engines cooling system. Where is the "cold" reservoir?


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: REST button (Focalstat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Focalstat* »_(or killing the battery)?

You know of any AC system that does _not_ drive the compressor from the engine?


----------



## Focalstat (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: REST button (NC-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NC-GTI* »_
You know of any AC system that does _not_ drive the compressor from the engine?
No, I don't. But I also don't know how a car would produce cold air while the engine is off other then an electric motor powered compressor. Now what tough guy??? 
Now go and answer my other question, stop being a little girl and never returning to a thread when you are proven wrong (every time).


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: REST button (NC-GTI)*

I think the the Honda Insight (the little Hybrid) does. It turns the engine off at stop lights when you shift into neutral. When test driving, I remember that the A/C still appeared to stay cold. It is reasonable to assume that the electric motor portion of the engine was powering the compressor.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: REST button (aircooled)*

The cold air is a "residual" cold, similar to the residual heat. It comes from the cooled down parts of the AC (obviously).One can switch of a manual AC but the fan would still blow a cold air for quite a while... 
I REALLY miss the off button on the AC. How come the thing does not have one? It is rather annoying pressing the fan button 10 times if you want to switch off the thing and open your windows. I understand that for T-reg's fuel consumption a running or not running AC makes no difference but I resent having open windows and a running AC. Am I







?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: REST button (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_I REALLY miss the off button on the AC. How come the thing does not have one? It is rather annoying pressing the fan button 10 times if you want to switch off the thing and open your windows. I understand that for T-reg's fuel consumption a running or not running AC makes no difference but I resent having open windows and a running AC. Am I







? 

Doesn't the ECON button on the passenger's temperature dial shut off the A/C?


----------



## Focalstat (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: REST button (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_The cold air is a "residual" cold, similar to the residual heat. It comes from the cooled down parts of the AC (obviously).One can switch of a manual AC but the fan would still blow a cold air for quite a while... 
I REALLY miss the off button on the AC. How come the thing does not have one? It is rather annoying pressing the fan button 10 times if you want to switch off the thing and open your windows. I understand that for T-reg's fuel consumption a running or not running AC makes no difference but I resent having open windows and a running AC. Am I







? 
I have to disagree. In my Passat with manual Air Conditioning and every other car I've driven the air stops being cold within seconds of pressing the AC button off. I do this everytime I turn the AC off to clear out the moisture to prevent mold from growing and making the AC smell (read more about it on clubb5.com). In the hot summer by a hot engine there is no component of the AC that will stay cold for 30 seconds, nevermind 30 minutes.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: REST button (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Doesn't the ECON button on the passenger's temperature dial shut off the A/C? 

I think it does not. I was unable to determine its function, meaning it makes no difference on my car.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: REST button (Focalstat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Focalstat* »_In my Passat with manual Air Conditioning and every other car I've driven the air stops being cold within seconds of pressing the AC button off. 

That is quite possible. I may have overestimated he time it usually takes for the AC to cool down.

_Quote, originally posted by *Focalstat* »_ I do this everytime I turn the AC off to clear out the moisture to prevent mold from growing and making the AC smell (read more about it on clubb5.com). 

Is it what you do to prevent the smell or is it design this way? Just do not follow.


----------



## Focalstat (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: REST button (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_

Is it what you do to prevent the smell or is it design this way? Just do not follow. 
I have seen a lot of threads about smellie air conditioning at clubb5 and they always say to turn the AC off (by pressing the button) and let the fan blow for a few minutes to clear it out or something, which will prevent growth inside and stop the smell.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: REST button (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
I think it does not. I was unable to determine its function, meaning it makes no difference on my car.









Have you tested this theory? Try turning the temp all the way down on a warm day, let the air cool down, then hit the ECON. The air should slowly warm up despite the low temperature setting.
When I did this one day, the inside of my widows fogged up because the A/C was no longer running. In case you didn't know, the A/C is used to take the humidity out of the air when using the defroster. So if you do turn the A/C off with the ECON button, don't have the defrost setting on, and of course, you can't have AUTO engaged.
Page 105 of manual 3.1, last paragraph on second column states the ECON button shuts off the climate control system to save fuel. 
If it doesn't work this way on your car, you have another electrical gremlin.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: REST button (spockcat)*

My understanding from all VAGs I've owned is that it shuts off the compressor to the AC, but the fan continues to work; hence it's just circulating inside (if the recirc button is pressed) or outside air without cooling it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: REST button (Ted K)*

Right, and to shut the fan off, you lower the fan volume until it shows "OFf".


----------

